# SM story please read and comment, part 3



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

The blast was loud. It took Caiden a moment to compose himself, but his astartes training kicked in like reflex. Caiden was running into the smoking crater that was once a wall of the basilica, right behind Captain Trake's command squad. Adrenaline pumping through his body, Caiden could feel his two hearts beating fast, it was pitch black but he swept his bolter left and right looking for targets due to his low light vision..

It wasnt long before contact was reported in, and then shots rang out in front of Caiden, he pushed himself between two marines from the honour guard and fired his bolrer on burst at the figures in front him who were retreating into the darkness of the hallway.. "Two down, captain my auspex is reading thirty to forty lifesigns converging to the center of the basilica, were pushing them back!" cried company champion Howl. The marines and scouts hurried downn the hall way firing into the darness passing over one or two corpes here and there. Las fire sprayed at them here and there but never struck true against the marines armour. Caiden ducked behind one of the marines as another burst of las fire streaked at the group, it struck the marines shoulder guard and made the stone grey paint sizzle. Caiden retook his positon in between the marines and sprayed some more bolter fire into the dark. They reached an arch way and the group split onto either side. "Captain, beyond here is the centre of the basilica, theres a large number of them, sergeant Malloy is already in there and is requesting back up." said one marine with a comm anteana jetting out of his helmet. "Move in, double time Dragons!!", shouted the captain. The whole group flooded into the chamber, spouting prayers of protection, and then the lights turned on........

Sergeant Malloy's squad was fighting with their bare hands, their enemies were a mix of humans and then something else, humanoid. A large group of the things turned their attention toward Captain Trake and his squad, hissing and spitting with wild eyes and enlarged craniums. Caiden dint need to think to know what to do, he switched his bolter to full auto and emptied his remaining rounds into the charging mob. He reloaded as fast as he could and fired another small burst, but the enemy was apon them now, Caiden drew his combat blade and stabed it forward into a charging humanoid. He pulled it back and fired his bolter at the hip into the thing, then rolled and ducked a pair of sharp claws that lashed out at him, he was lucky, the claws tore into the leg armour of one of the astartes from Trakes command squad, riping large rents into the blessed ceramite plating, surely they would have killed Caiden. He Felt like he was dancing in combat, trying to duck blows all the while thrusting his combat blade into enemy after enemy. Caiden watched three members of the his squad fall to these creatures, torn to shreds by their claws, a few astartes had fallen aswell, their fronts a mess of eviscerated flesh and armour. Caiden threw his bolter up to stop a blow from one of the creatures, the things claws tore into the weapon rendering int useless, Caiden let go of the weapon and slashed his combat blade taking off the creatures head. A fountain of dark blood spurted upwards and Caiden kicked the body away, he looked around and saw Captain Trake cleave one of the creatures in half with his mighty sword Dragons Breath, The last of the creatures were cut down by bolter fire and Caiden took a moment to catch his breath.

The fighting had been so intense, Caiden hadnt noticed the rest of the squads arrive. The creatures had taken many with them, sergeant Malloy stood covered in gore from head to toe with a wild look in his eyes, his squad had suffered casualties and only four of his men were still alive, the scouts he had brought with him were dead and litered the floor of the circular chamber. Caiden called a squad check, Larenz was still alive, reloading his bolter, and so was Fimius. Caiden hadnt realised how many were dead until now, he loked around and counted heads, out of the fifty men that landed in the thunderhawks Caiden counted a little over thirty men still alive. Captain Trake kicked one of the things corpses, "I recognise this, a vile creature of the Tyranid species, that can only mean one thing though..." The captain stared down at his feet, and slowly Caiden could feel the rumbling beneath him, he could also start to hear the clicking sound of claws onto stone. "Angels Pride, this is Captain Trake, i want thirty men in suites of Tactical dreadnought armour teleported onto the position of Beacon 'Delta-Omnicron-Pyrus3467', hurry, in the Emperors name as fast as you can". The captain looked around and saw Caiden, "you want your stripes boy, heres where you earn them, Brother Fellux, Brother Lichstics, escort these scouts to the four corners of this basilica and plant demo charges, i dont want this structure standing anymore, im assigning security teams of three men each to spread out int othe corridors and clear out any remaining xenos. My command squad and I is going down there", he pointed to the ground "if you loose contact with me and the men destoy this foul place, do you understand?" 

Caiden nodded, "yes captain, anything for the chapter.", the Captain turned away and headed down a spiral stone staircaise in the centre of the room, Caiden picked up a bolt pistol and noticed an apothecary removing the prognoid glands from the throats of fallen marines. He snaped back to the situation and noticed everyone was already grouping up and moving out. Caiden caught up to Brother Fellux and Lichstics. Larenz and Fimius were close behind and Caiden shot Larenz a glance and smiled, he dint looks at hime but spoke to him "I guesse we got to see some action after all eh brother", Larenz shook his head, " i guess so brother". The five men headed out to set the bombs...............

To be continued


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

nice work, really sets the scene for a great continuation


----------



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

id like to get some mixed feed back from anyone, tell me how you think its gunna end, lol i might actually get a couple ideas, i have the main ending set in my mind but id like to hear what you all have to say


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

hmm I don't have a clue on advice to give you I think you do great on your own, one thing I would recommend was put it in all one column because of the gaps between your works the older parts slip on the list and you have to find them but the story its self is good=]


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

you cant really make them sit together, the position of the thread is ranked by the date of the last post. chances are, they will end up seperated anyway


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

No I mean put them all in one thread


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ahh, that would work


----------

